# With Cormier injured, Barnett suggests alternative to GP



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> Daniel Cormier scored the biggest win of his MMA career on Saturday night, but it came with a price. In his knockout win over Antonio Silva, Cormier broke his hand. Via Twitter, he said that he will be for six weeks with the injury.
> Josh Barnett beat Sergei Kharitonov on Saturday for the chance to fight Cormier for the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix title. When he heard about Cormier's injury, Barnett tweeted a fair alternative to fighting.
> 
> 
> ...


With Cormier injured, Barnett suggests alternative for Grand Prix finals


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

barnett's really hammin it up these days. you can the guy out of pro wrestling, but i guess you can't take the pro wrestling out of the guy.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Cormier by flare into 2000's.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Cormier via dougie. Okay white guys, we got a lot of shit. We do taxes and like mayonnaise and stuff.. No racist, but white guys can't dance. Anytime I even remotely consider dancing I find a black dude who is dancing and do what he does, bit of success with that so far. 

Typical white dancing guy:






























Sovereign said:


> Cormier by flare into 2000's.


Who are those ladies in your sig? high school... college.. wrestlers.. don't know if like :confused05:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kidding aside, this is one more reason why tournaments don't usually live up to the hype.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

vandalian said:


> Kidding aside, this is one more reason why tournaments don't usually live up to the hype.


I preferred the 1 to 2 day format of the old tournaments, even if someone is injured and replaced by an alternate or your favorite fighter loses, you are disappointed for a day at most. 

I see how spreading it out over the period of a year is more lucrative from a business standpoint, though.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Cormier via dougie. Okay white guys, we got a lot of shit. We do taxes and like mayonnaise and stuff.. No racist, but white guys can't dance...


Really? What about: 









or










or










But I think I'll take that as point proven.



xeberus said:


> Who are those ladies in your sig? high school... college.. wrestlers.. don't know if like :confused05:


I believe Seiko is Norifumi "KID" Yamamoto's older sister. Not too bad looking.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

xeberus said:


> Who are those ladies in your sig? high school... college.. wrestlers.. don't know if like :confused05:



Olympians, and of age lol.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Onganju said:


> I believe Seiko is Norifumi "KID" Yamamoto's older sister. Not too bad looking.


Seiko's his younger sister, Miyuu is the older one, I'm planning on making a sig of her too at some point. Both hot IMO.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Onganju said:


> Really? What about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all my bitches love me, all my bitches love me you aint ******* with my dougie! :thumb02:

She is rather cute.. :thumb02:



Sovereign said:


> Olympians, and of age lol.


Well.. in that case..


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man if strikeforce was not own by zuffa i would have expected Fedor to return here.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Cormier via dougie. Okay white guys, we got a lot of shit. We do taxes and like mayonnaise and stuff.. No racist, but white guys can't dance. Anytime I even remotely consider dancing I find a black dude who is dancing and do what he does, bit of success with that so far.
> 
> Typical white dancing guy:
> 
> ...




oh yeah!?







i just melted your mind!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Forgetting a certain badass white dancer are we?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Forgetting a certain badass white dancer are we?


Haha, the Dean of Mean is such a strange guy.

Back on topic, i really hope Cormier will be okay to fight, there's really no alternative. Is it possible to switch the fight to another card 2 weeks later?? Or swap a whole card with a Challengers card?


----------

